# freeBSD cloning software similar to Clonezilla Server Edition



## maltzsama (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like to ask if there is some tool that allows me create an image server HD cloning with freeBSD and look like Clonezilla Server Edition works?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you mean you want a bunch of clients to net-boot and install the same image?

That could be done with a FreeBSD server running NFS and providing a customized version of the installer.  The NFS section in http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/pxe.html sets that up, but does a little customizing of the FreeBSD install image so it boots into a shell.  To install without user interaction, you'd go the other way, booting into the installer, but a scripted version.

You'd also have to change pxelinux.cfg/default so it doesn't show a menu.


----------



## maltzsama (Aug 12, 2010)

I have to do something like that on this site ?


----------

